# +-+-+-+-Nuevas zonas de Miraflores y San Isidro x Sebvill +-+-+-+-+-



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno hoy día terminé mis clases a las 10.30 am y como tenía tiempo libre decidí salir a caminar (al estilo Lia) y tomar fotos en algunas partes de estos dos distritos.

Bueno nosé el nombre de lvarias calles, espero que ustedes sí jaja.

Bueno comenzamos en calles Independencia esquina con Chclayo en Miraflores
















Este tipo de edificios nuevos abundan en Miraflores, San Isidro, Camacho y Chacarilla.








Un bonito y pequeño óvalo, al fondo se ve el Hotel Las Américas 








El polémico edificio del thread de Lia jaja








La Huaca Pucllana, en el corazón el límite entre Miraflores y San Isidro (esa avenida es Angamos por la cuadra 3 creo).








Este es un café, no me acuerdo como se llama (no es la bodega de la trattoria), su entrada principal está al otro lado








El café del Italiano, donde se reunen todos los viejos italianos y sus descendientes. (la verdad es medio feo por afuera)








Una de las callecitas que bordea La Huaca Pucllana








Otra callecita en la zona más desconocida de Miraflores








Cuando estos árboles crezcan van a dar una sombra muy buena, me gusta que hallan plantado varios de estos en muchas calles de Miraflores (incluido Angamos).








Seguimos caminando por las calles de Miraflores








Un auto viejo en una tranquila calle








Una señora regresa de hacer sus compras en Wong








Una de las típicas casas nuevas que hay en Miraflores








Seguimos caminando hacia el óvalo gutiérrez








Un edificio de estilo barranquino en Miraflores








Me gustó esta callecita








Estacionamiento del Wong del óvalo








Cables malditos!








Un parquecito caleta








Llegando al óvalo y parando en la sombra un rato ya que el calor en Lima está horrible estos días. Hoy estabamos en 27 grados y es abril!








Esperando para cruzar la pista (miren al heladero - "está haciendo su agosto")








Calle al espalda del Mc Donalds (están remodelando y agrandando todo el local)








Keep Walking, Seb walker








Que calor!








Los edificios de Miguel Dasso








Esto ya es San Isidro ( no Jota?)








Santa Isabel








1.20 de la tarde, ya no puedo con el calor de ******..y todavía estaba en jeans...hno: 








Sede del Banco de Crédito








El Parquecito de la Unión Europea








Otra sede del banco de crédito y el edificio de Interseguro








calle sanisidrina








La M de Movistar que está en todos lados desde hace 2 años no?








Ni esta zona se salva de los micros








Bonita casa 








Y seguimos caminando








Otra arboleada calle








El calor atrajo a los bichos a Lima  








Al fondo se ve los edificios del centro empresarial








La roca de Saywite (¿?)... o mejor dicho el rocón...
















Otra tranquila y verde calle








Parece como si Lima quedara en la selva y no en el desierto








Perfecta combinación entre paisaje urbano y vegetación en el corazón de San isidro








Los edificios del frente








Una callecita recontra tranquila








No al ruido!








El efecto del calor se nota en la foto








Me aburrí de ir por esa avenida y voltié








Otra casa bonita








Un perro para Lía que no pudo conseguir uno ayer








Un pequeño pasaje (en San Isidro todo se trata de los detalles)








Silencio por favor








Chatitos pero bonitos








Parque Roosevelt








Esa casita amarrilla de al fondo también me gustó








Terminando los acabados








Me gustó este edificio , no lo había visto antes








Esquina sin salida








E..... Zegna








Que rica sombra








Regresamos a Miguel Dasso








Otra callecita que me gustó








Al costado de la tienda Max Mara, me daba roche tomarle a la tienda tan de cerca








Esto ya es en el carro regresandome (¿como se llama esa capilla?)








Regresando a Villa por la costa Verde









Espero les haya gustado el recorrido.:cheers: 

Se viene un pequeñísimo thread con fotos de la costa verde....pero ahorita me tengo que ir...así que lo hago aparte.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que buena contribucion!! Me gusto mucho este thread!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo tu thread Sebas! Sip, esa zona es San Isidro, la avenida Miguel Dasso. Me da gusto entrar al foro y ver nuevas fotos!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*ME HAS VISTO*

????
NOS HEMOS CRUZADO...HEMOS ESTADO POR LOS MISMOS SITIOS, ESTAN BACANES TUS FOTOS, LA PROXIMA VEZ SI ME VES ME PASAS LA VOZ.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Reviviste el foro Sebvill! las calles sanisidrinas se ven reconta calmaditas, no pasa casi nadie y sobre todo sin tanto tráfico ya parecen deshabitadas(no mentira ), me gusto bastante la zona y sobre todo que haya bastante árbolito por todos lados, te mereces tu estrella!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Buen paseo!, realemente Lia esta imponiendo un nuevo estilo en el Foro!!
Yo tambien me voy hacer mis paseos por RIo, pa ver si les gusta!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias, que bueno que les haya gustado. La verdad que con lo bonito que está el cielo hay que aprovechar para tomar fotos. Voy a tratar de sacar unas del sexto piso de la Pacífico que tiene unas vistas increíbles. Pero es que ando muy ocupado en la unviersidad pero voy a tratar. Además para esas no tengo que caminar tanto. 

Lia: La próxima vez quedamos para tomar fotos, es que esto fue repentino.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes fotos !! cuanta vegetacion y tranquilidad !!!!


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Muy bonito tu thread Sebvill. Tus fotos estan bacanes...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, san isidro realmente se ve muy bonito en las fotos, con tanta vegetación y las calles bien cuidadas, miraflores también tiene lo suyo. Hace tiempo que no me doy vueltas por Lima...e igual me asombra que aún siga el cielo azul


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante. Al parecer hiciste un recorrido de algunas horas (salvo que hayas ido en vehiculo parando para tomar fotos) y las tomas, creo son las mejores que has hecho en toda tu vida foristica...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Que buenas fotos Sebvill


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bacanes tus fotos, como siempre San Isidro y Miraflores mostrando las mejores caras de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que buen thread y tan refrescante!!!!

San Isidro es increible, me encanta toda la calidez de sus calles y el verde de la vegetaciòn... las fotos de calles casi desconocidas en este foro y las tomas a la Huaca.... 

Sebvill te das cuenta de lo buen forista que eres?? si sigues asì igual como con Lìa.. uds. van a volverse insistuibles en el foro.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

....Estan muy buenas tus fotos sebvill, lo que pude darme cuenta mirando las fotos es que el parque automotor de Lima esta mejorando poco a poco, sintoma que la economia mejora lentamente.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Las calles se ven muy bonitas. Todo está arborizado. Excelentes fotos, sebvill!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Interesante. Al parecer hiciste un recorrido de algunas horas (salvo que hayas ido en vehiculo parando para tomar fotos) y las tomas, creo son las mejores que has hecho en toda tu vida foristica...


Bueno en verdad me habré demorado una hora nomás y fue a pie. Es que en verdad son solo el 5% de San Isidro y Miraflores.

Y bueno gracias todos por los comentarios, me alientan a seguir tomando fotos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Wau bonito recorrido :banana: Buenas fotos sebas  Miguel dasso es una vaenida poco fotografiada


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buen recorrido, excelente tomas!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Miguel dasso es una avenida poco fotografiada


Creo que Jota ya le había tomado fotos antes.


----------

